# Loose stools



## hanvan (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi! I have a 16 1/2 year old golden. She is starting to have very loose stool/diarrhea often. It comes on so fast for her that she either doesn't make it outside or can't move fast enough often and has accidents. Is it common for seniors to do this? 

Other than this (which is big) she is very aware of things, gets up and walks around, eats daily, etc. My husband thinks it's "time" and I do not. I'm wondering if anyone else has had to deal with this and what direction we should go. 

It's not every day but it's a lot. 

Thx


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Bumping Up ^^^^^^^


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, 

16.5 years is a long good life. 

I'm sorry your girl is having problems, I would either call your Vet ASAP or if your Vet doesn't have overnight hours, call an Emergency Vet in your area.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

They have good prescription diets that could really help bulk things up. It isn't cheap, but not extremely expensive. If she is doing well with everything else, I'd look into it with your vet


----------

